# Cooking advice needed



## ron1204 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ok so long story short, I buy the 3lb lean ground turkey. When i cook it, there a bunch of liquid on the bottom, i thought it was all oil, but now im pretty sure im wrong. Ill attach a picture so you can see how much liquid i was able to remove. My intention was removing all of this which i thought most of it would be pretty bad oil, and adding 1 or 2 tablespoons of olive oil instead so its not dry. Can anyone tell me if the liquid in the bottom is in fact oil/fat melted from the ground turkey, or approximately how much can be removed or if its a waste of time. 

btw this was after i had already seasoned it thats why its this color. Had to re-season it after again.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2017)

It's a mixture of fat and water.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Seeker said:


> It's a mixture of fat and water.



This. Also other dissolved proteins, collagen and other flavorful goodness.

Get yourself a fat separator, they're designed for just this purpose. Keep the flavor but pour off the fat you don't need.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 10, 2017)

yes, what IRON1 said.....


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 10, 2017)

Iron1 said:


> This. Also other dissolved proteins, collagen and other flavorful goodness.
> 
> Get yourself a fat separator, they're designed for just this purpose. Keep the flavor but pour off the fat you don't need.



Never heard of that. Will definitely look into it. U got any u recommend ?


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 10, 2017)

I found some on amazon. Imma try one. Very simple to use. Thanks fellas


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2017)

Get leaner meats


----------



## IHI (Feb 10, 2017)

Thats the thickest oil ive ever seen, did you freeze it before taking that picture so it wouldnt run out


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 10, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Get leaner meats


This is 93/7 ground turkey. 99/1 tastes like shit and is like 2 times the price 


IHI said:


> Thats the thickest oil ive ever seen, did you freeze it before taking that picture so it wouldnt run out



lol na I think that there the oil and water is still mixed. It was hot still


----------



## automatondan (Feb 10, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> This is 93/7 ground turkey. 99/1 tastes like shit and is like 2 times the price
> 
> 
> lol na I think that there the oil and water is still mixed. It was hot still



You didnt get IHI's joke...... in the picture, it appears that you are holding the measuring cup sideways....


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh lmao dam I just noticed !


----------



## snake (Feb 10, 2017)

My wife poured that down the drain once when I was not on a cut.... That'll never happen again!


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 11, 2017)

You're not supposed to drink that? Oh...


----------



## Dex (Feb 11, 2017)

WTH? I get 93/7 and the pan is dry after cooking it. I'd be pissed if they put 5oz of liquid on 3lbs of meat. That is far from 3lbs now.


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 11, 2017)

snake said:


> My wife poured that down the drain once when I was not on a cut.... That'll never happen again!


The flavor definitely goes down the drain with it! 



ToolSteel said:


> You're not supposed to drink that? Oh...


lol yea bro found that was a mistake. too late though



Dex said:


> WTH? I get 93/7 and the pan is dry after cooking it. I'd be pissed if they put 5oz of liquid on 3lbs of meat. That is far from 3lbs now.


when i get only a pound, theres not much liquid. but this is cooking 3 lb at a time. also this is when it starts cooking, eventually the turkey absorbs all this liquid making it juicy. 
Hope that makes sense. 

Anyways, will be trying out that fat separator soon.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2017)

try jennie Os..Thats my favorite products


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 11, 2017)

Those are the only ones I buy. White container with the clear and green wrapper in the front.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> Those are the only ones I buy. White container with the clear and green wrapper in the front.



how then fuk did you get all that shit?


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 11, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> how then fuk did you get all that shit?



Always have gotten it when cooking 3lb at a time. 1lb at a time is a lot less noticeable but u still get some


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 11, 2017)

that to me is the best part !!! so much flavor but that cup is a really great idea to separate the fat have to get one


----------

